# Performance Catapults Sps #82



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

This shooter passes the mustard and the relish! I'm liking it.






Thanks for lookin'!


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

I likey capn


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Thanks, Andy. Noah shot the rest of them. He's getting better!!


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

capnjoe said:


> Thanks, Andy. Noah shot the rest of them. He's getting better!!


All good my friend







shoot me a call bro got some goss haha


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

nice little shooter...with or without the mustard and relish


----------



## harson (Oct 21, 2011)

cool vid ,i want to live in florida ,think i might sell the house,car,wife,kids,and my granny to fund my new life.i hate scottish weather.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

harson said:


> cool vid ,i want to live in florida ,think i might sell the house,car,wife,kids,and my granny to fund my new life.i hate scottish weather.


How much for the granny?


----------



## harson (Oct 21, 2011)

capnjoe said:


> cool vid ,i want to live in florida ,think i might sell the house,car,wife,kids,and my granny to fund my new life.i hate scottish weather.


How much for the granny?
[/quote]1 million dollars,she,s worth it.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Seriously dude, did you just smash a glass bottle into a river ?

Not cool man.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Hrawk said:


> Seriously dude, did you just smash a glass bottle into a river ?
> 
> Not cool man.


I think you need to relax, Hrawk. Glass was once sand and will eventually become sand again.

Besides, what could be hurt? With the sharks and gators inhabiting the creek, and the septic runoff NOBODY swims there. You think a manatee might injure it's little self, do ya?

You obviously never picked up beach glass as a kid.


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

Nice shot!!!


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Performance Catapults said:


> Nice shot!!!


 Right on, Jim. Thanks, man. You made it easy to shoot. 
Now I get what a few of the fellas were talking about. It's like a hot rod Lincoln. Fast and heavy. It's got some nice curves too!


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

I need to get me a SPS one day ...


----------



## Thornbottom (Apr 9, 2012)

nice shot






couldn't resist...


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

capnjoe said:


> Nice shot!!!


 Right on, Jim. Thanks, man. You made it easy to shoot. 
Now I get what a few of the fellas were talking about. It's like a hot rod Lincoln. Fast and heavy. It's got some nice curves too!
[/quote]
Excellent description!


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

Great, now you gotta buy booties for every alligator in the swamp.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

You volunteering to put them on, Jake? Remember ol' Chubb's Peterson, meow... Don't get hasty.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Looks smaller in your hand than I thought they were. Can you give us the measurements, Joe? You got yourself really nice piece.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Dayhiker said:


> Looks smaller in your hand than I thought they were. Can you give us the measurements, Joe? You got yourself really nice piece.


 Sure thing, Bill.
She's 5 inches stem to stern.
3 and a half inches outside.
2 inches inside.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

they're pretty small, Bill. the forks barely protrude past my hand when i hold it.


----------



## dhansen (Aug 31, 2010)

Bustin glass into any body of water is dumb. I used to wade and swim with my dad and cousins as a kid in all manner of canals, lakes and streams. My dad once cut his foot pretty bad on broken glass in a canal. I used to wear tennis shoes in the water. Anyhow, glass on our Florida beaches is not smart either (and is illegal), and is worn down because of the sand. Haven't seen many waves or sandy beaches along our Florida fresh waters though. Teaching the kid to litter is not bright either. Nice slingshot. I really like those.


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

Awesome Opinion!


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

dhansen said:


> Bustin glass into any body of water is dumb. I used to wade and swim with my dad and cousins as a kid in all manner of canals, lakes and streams. My dad once cut his foot pretty bad on broken glass in a canal. I used to wear tennis shoes in the water. Anyhow, glass on our Florida beaches is not smart either (and is illegal), and is worn down because of the sand. Haven't seen many waves or sandy beaches along our Florida fresh waters though. Teaching the kid to litter is not bright either. Nice slingshot. I really like those.


Unless you're able to touch bottom and breathe in 6 to 8 ft of water, your argument holds none. Since you sound like a transplant, I'll do you a favor and tell you to keep your opinions about what I teach my children to yourself. That's what us real Floridians do. Mouthing off like you're doing is dumb.
Also, maybe your dad should try shoes when wading. It's about the only time I wear them. If you have truly spent any time IN the water you'll know that oysters, urchin spines and stingray tines are the true bane. 
And for your information, it's a salt creek.
I hope are bright enough to catch a clue. 
Captain Joe Johnson
Nokomis, Florida.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Keep it calm fellas.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

"I'm perfectly calm, dude."
"Calmer than you are."

Sobchak


----------



## .457 (Jan 13, 2011)

joe , you call yourself "captain" . How about you explain to this forum what MARPOL is. you discusting excuse for a seafarer.


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

Oh man. This is one thread I was hoping I wouldn't see again.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

You and me both


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm not a ship and glass is not a hazardous material.. Perhaps it's you who needs to read the rules. Nice try, though.


----------



## BrokenPins (Feb 10, 2013)

Kinda sad that someone with two posts would dredge this thread up from a five month nap just to insult someone... this forum is pretty great with the slight exception of lately people getting super hostile and threads being (understandably) locked. I had ONE unpleasant exchange with another member on here and decided not to walk that road again. If ya gots nothin' nice to say, and all that...

BTW CapnJoe, I indirectly received one of your PFS's in a trade with another member so thanks buddy! I may not have your skills but I'm getting better daily. My woodworking skills aren't half bad tho, I will be sending you something one of these days as a thank you for the inspiration. DGUI too


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

It's cool. Rare unpleasant exchanges aside, I find most here to be quite kind and accommodating. I am a Captain and I do understand the concern, except the concern is not concern, it is merely a method by which to transfer hostility. Which is cool. I can be hostile at times too.

Just keep in mind that we're here for the purpose of discussing slingshots.

Dgui is the reason I joined. I love him. He gave me a lifelong gift in this pickle forking business. I don't leave home without one.


----------



## BrokenPins (Feb 10, 2013)

capnjoe said:


> Dgui is the reason I joined. I love him. He gave me a lifelong gift in this pickle forking business. I don't leave home without one.


I don't know him, only of him - but I agree 100%. I don't go anywhere without one either. I need the practice!


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Hey, just know that he's a good guy. At least as far as most people go. Watch his vids. The man is a teacher.


----------



## Peresh (May 3, 2010)

Yea my son has one that Jim gave himl last year. Hes been shooting with it very welll. Fits well in his hand.


----------



## Peresh (May 3, 2010)

Yea my son has one that Jim gave himl last year. Hes been shooting with it very welll. Fits well in his hand.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

It's top notch, Peresh. Built like a tank.

Tell your boy I've seen him on Flatband's channel. He's famous now. Ewetube'll do that for a fella.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

how you doing cpt. it's big ron from a little north i think your right, if they were ever near a salt creek there would be know question about getting near that funky smelling water by the way i love sea glass don't let them get you down brother thanks again for the shooter haven't forgot the gift .just dealing with those treatments still


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm good, Big Ron. No sweat. Take all the time you need. I don't have enough hands as it is.

Be well, boss. Holler when you're ready.


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

I had all my slingshots in a bag and the bag was stolen yesterday so I'm out of a slingshot. oh well, I guess after the next fishery I'll get a couple sps they seem to be well liked thanks for the video, good shot.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

Nicholson said:


> I had all my slingshots in a bag and the bag was stolen yesterday so I'm out of a slingshot. oh well, I guess after the next fishery I'll get a couple sps they seem to be well liked thanks for the video, good shot.


the same thing happened to me right before turkey day last year i lost all my shooters my shooting bag and the tools i use for gathering naturals plus they broke all the windows out of my truck but worst of all i lost some forks that belonged to my dad that died 25 years ago i feel your pain brother but at least you get to live in alaska you have that going for you


----------

